# Does anyone know Portland, Dorset, quite well?



## Geri (Oct 25, 2011)

Going there for a couple of days soon, and trying to decide between two holiday cottages.

One is on the High Street, near Chesil Cove. The other is on Wakeham, which is further towards Portland Bill. Just wondering which might be the better location, since we don't have a car.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 26, 2011)

enjoy  Fraggle Rock!  take some rabbit pie, which is always welcomed by the locals, who incidently refer to each other as 'bunny' as a term of endearment, and appreciate visiters joining in.   up toward the Bill it can be quite wild, and i would suggest that the cottage in the village is the best bet,  as there is less chance of ending up in a Wicker Man.  alternatively you copuld play safe and stay in Weymouth.


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks - I've decided to go for the one on the High Street (they are both in villages as far as I can make out) as it has central heating and Wifi and is generally more luxurious (although more expensive, but what the heck).

I thought about staying in Weymouth but the purpose of the trip is to see where my great grandparents lived, so it makes more sense to stay in Portland rather than get the bus over each day (they rather inconveniently lived at opposite ends of the island to each other).

I've been to Portland a couple of times before, once to visit someone in prison and once to go to Portland Bill but I can't remember it very well. There was a nice pub up by the Bill if I recall.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 26, 2011)

i don't know the area myself, but i do know an awesome wedding photographer from thereabouts


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2011)

Take photos of 'Portland Boyz' tags for the memories. They hate the Weymouth Boyz apparently.

The quarries can be fun at night time, I'm told.


----------



## xenon (Oct 26, 2011)

I went years ago, stayed in the lighthouse. Just us art students and a few twitchers. Stone carving down the quarry in the day time. Local pub was fine, can't remember what it was called though. 10 minutes from the old lighthouse.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw posh girls have a 3 course meal there - hawing away.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 26, 2011)

There used to be a great Skateboard park on top of Portland Bill, a nice shallow half pipe leading into a deep bowl with more than vertical sides - it was well rad man 

Quite near the prison someone told me.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

weltweit said:


> There used to be a great Skateboard park on top of Portland Bill, a nice shallow half pipe leading into a deep bowl with *more than vertical sides* - it was well rad man
> 
> Quite near the prison someone told me.


How the fuck does that work?  I can't imagine any good would come of it...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> How the fuck does that work? I can't imagine any good would come of it...



Well, it was scary ..


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

Doesn't it just flip you onto your head?


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 7, 2016)

Portland is weird but awesome


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2016)

Don't mention rabbits


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't mention rabbits


There are many rabbits in Portland


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> There are many rabbits in Portland


No, but there are many bunnies


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 7, 2016)

There are many rabbits, there's no disputing that fact


----------



## spliff (Aug 7, 2016)

I took this photo in Church Ope Cove a few years ago.





I don't think I realised how desolate it looked when I took it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 7, 2016)

Portland marina (where my boat is) and Chesil Beach from the top of Portland right by the prison, Weymouth in background, taken a few days back.


----------



## keybored (Aug 11, 2016)

Corax said:


> Doesn't it just flip you onto your head?


It's why he posts the way he does.


----------

